# Rhom Skipped Meal........



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Well i have had my rhom for about a month and he has eaten everything i have thrown in his tank,he has eaten everytime also never skipped a meal and always has a full belly.But last night he decided he wasnt interested in his shrimp,he kinda "sniffed" at it and swimmed away.I dont want to get nervous because i was educated by you guys that rhoms as well as pygos sometimes go on hunger strikes,how long can these hunger strikes go for and is there anything i should look for that may be causing him to not want to eat.The only thing i can think of is i put a new heater in its tank,and the rhom has stayed near the heater swimming back and forth(usually he likes to hide behind his rock).Could he be affraid of the heater???Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

My rhom never eats shrimp. I even try to trick him by throwing in a piece of tilapia, then a piece of shrimp, and even if he gets the shrimp inside his mouth, he spits it back out.

Maybe it doesn't like shrimp either









Most likely just a little spooked by the new deco. I'm sure he'll come around.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

I wouldnt worry about it, somtimes they just wont eat. I had a redbelly who didnt eat for 1 week.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Known rhoms often diamonds to not eat for up to 8 months in one case ..then start feeding again as if there was nothing wrong..im not kidding.
A young rhom wont be so food obsessed as a pygo..so dont expect it to feed the same..rhoms are slow growers..once a week feeding is fine.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Personally, I would give it a couple more weeks...He might be a little spooked by the new heater and then again he might not...but all rhoms go through a period "fasting" off and on throughout their lives so I wouldn't much worry about just it!...







...If he's not eating a few weeks from now, then you might want to check your water parameters!...


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Da said:


> Personally, I would give it a couple more weeks...He might be a little spooked by the new heater and then again he might not...but all rhoms go through a period "fasting" off and on throughout their lives so I wouldn't much worry about just it!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right Manster,i had a dip in my ph last nite not sure why but will do water change and recheck.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Well he is eating again.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Glad to hear that Red Sox!....







....and glad to help anytime!...


----------

